# Swim Bladder issues, need advice please.



## ds2009 (Sep 13, 2010)

So today i bought a beautiful new male betta at my local petsmart. He seemed to be very lively and everything so i brought him home with me. Unfortunately what i didnt notice was that he may have some swim bladder issues, when i put him into my tank he floated right to the top. He is now cowering in one of the corners of the tank at the top. Is there anything i can do for him? Can swim bladder problems be cured? I have him quarantined in a 1.5 gallon tank and that is heated (78) and filtered and everything. I also put in some aquarium salts. Is there anything else i can do for him? If he cant be cured then i'll let him live as comfortably as i can until he dies. Please let me know, thanks!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Depending on why he is having these symptoms or root cause...he may or may not be able to be cured 100%-as long as he is not suffering-they can usually live a fairly normal life....

If it is genetic related or if it was due to poor conditions at the fish farm/breeders, deformities then he may always have buoyancy issues

If it is related to constipation, inflamed or infected or impacted duct, labyrinth organ, too cold/dry air above the water or swim bladder issue sometimes they can improve

Depending if it is chronic or acute-sometimes Epsom salt treatment will help with the symptom...sometimes multi treatments are needed sometimes not

Epsom salt (Not aquarium salt) you can find this at most store that has a pharmacy dept....you usually will not find this at pet shops

Start with 1tsp/gal Epsom salt along with 100% daily water changes for 2 days...then on day 3- increase the Epsom salt 2tsp/gal along with the daily 100% water changes for 7 more days

Treatment is best completed in a small QT container that can be floated in the heated tank-attach the QT to the side of the heated tank so it doesn't sink or get knocked around by the filter

The small containers that some Bettas are sold in work great for this

Cover the small QT container with plastic veggie wrap to help keep the air above the water warm and humid for the labyrinth organ

Pre-mixing the treatment water in a 1gal jug of dechlorinated water will help make the needed daily water changes and correct dosages easier...also adding tannins will help from either-Oak leaves or IAL or blackwater extract or decaf green tea

Add only one of these tannin sources to the pre-mixed treatment water to steep-the longer it steeps the more tannins are released the darker the water the more the Betta will like it and so each day with a water change the treatment water will have more tannins

It can take several days before you see improvement-if at all...all depends on the root cause....sometimes the treatment has to be repeated if limited or no improvement is noted after the first 10 days...a 3-5 days rest is recommended between treatment in fresh unsalted water before a second 10 day treatment is started

Depending on the root cause and/or chronic/acute-they may need a monthly 10 day treatment

Nutrition is also important-feed small frequent meal of a varied diet

Chronic buoyancy problems sometimes will do better in smaller tanks with frequent water changes and no filters-sometimes lower water levels are also needed so they don't have to struggle to get to air...it is also important to maintain warm humid air above the water by using plastic veggie wrap over the top of the tank with a couple of holes poked in it...


----------



## Abby Hock (Jan 22, 2011)

Try fasting your fish you can put pitchers of your fish


----------



## demonr6 (Dec 27, 2010)

I would highly recommend heeding the advice that OFL gives you. She has helped us get through a really rough bout of SBD where we thought our Marco was a goner.


----------



## ds2009 (Sep 13, 2010)

Ok i will do what i can for him, thanks for the hel olf and everyone else. He is currently trying to hide and was on his side/breathing heavily when i got in so i dont think he has very much time left. I also wouldnt be able to get epsom salt until tomorrow unfortunately but if he is alive tomorrow i will get him that as soon as i can.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Until then...make a 50% water change and use a little extra dechlorinator....make sure the water temp is pretty close to the same between the new and old water so not to cause water temp issues...turn out the light and provide a quiet environment...low stress.....


----------



## ds2009 (Sep 13, 2010)

I have done all of those for him, thanks a lot for all of your help oldfishlady. It is such a shame that he is very sick since he is such a beautiful little guy


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Good luck, Danny :'c Hes so pretty... <3


----------



## demonr6 (Dec 27, 2010)

Good luck, keep us posted on your progress. It may take a while but you need to keep at it.


----------



## ds2009 (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone for you help, unfortunately he didnt make it through the night, I tried to make him as comfortable as possible before he passed :c


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm sorry babe :c <3


----------

